

Ask HN: Slicehost vs. Linode - rickharrison

Which VPS provider do you prefer?  Which one would be better for a growing startup?  What are your experiences with each of these providers?
======
qhoxie
This has been discussed here a number of times.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=374998>

<http://searchyc.com/slicehost+linode>

